# Generators



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Team ,,,,

Think I'm just about ready to get a good generator ( home ,shop ,job)

Any suggestions on a good , not TOO expensive , portable (wheels) 

one ??

Thanks ,
Cal


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Sme here. Went to HD and they had crapy ones in stock cause they shipped everything to fl(hurricane season). Went to Lowes , all they had was $900 and more. Looking for black friday deals now.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Think Honda! They work!


----------



## Marlin (Aug 14, 2008)

We have an 8hp or so Coleman. I think it was about $700 when they bought it. It burns about half a quart of oil a day, the choke is broken, and the handle broke off. If you don't shut the gas valve off it will leak the whole tank of gas into the cylinder flooding it and empty the rest of the tank onto the ground. 
In it's defense it gets beat on and has hundreds of hours on it with zero maintenance and she still gets the job done. A Honda or another more expensive brand would have held up better but you get what you pay for. You aren't going to get generator built like a tank for under a grand unless you want to get a big diesel military surplus one.


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I was looking for one for the last week. After visitng 3 home depot's and 2 lowe's I was on my way to costco(not the one we go usually) with my wife. Told her there is 1 home depot accross the street. Let's check it out.

After going from one isle to another this guy said we have some all the way on the top shelf.

Coleman powermate 5500 powered by yamaha. Lets check how much the price is since it wasnt on it and it was full of dust.

The guy checked his computer and it was $149. He has to check with the manager.

Manager came. It was the only model they have. They dont carry it anymore. He said a forgotten unit

He said :" you will take it"? Hell ya:thumbup:

Came home,put the oil,gas,cleaned it and works like a babay:whistling2::thumbup:

Make sure to check top shelves when you are looking for something:thumbsup:


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Yes, I would go for a yamaha . 

I have read several reviews from other plumbers over on Ridgid forum 

http://yamahagenerators.com/yamaha_generator_ef3000ise_pr_17.html


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I’ve got a Briggs and Stratton exl8000. It works well for all of our needs. Electric start is a great bonus too. I’ve had it for about 2 years now and have no complaints except for its weight.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Briggs-Stratton...4QQcmdZViewItemQQssPageNameZRSS:B:SRCH:US:101


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

I have 2.
One for framing which is a Miller Welder/Generator. 8,000 watts, burns 1 gallon of fuel per hour, but will run 2 homes at the same time, cost was just over 3,000.00 6 years ago

One is a Honda inverter generator which will run most of my construction tools at the same tome such as a skill saw, table saw, radio, sawzall, drill and maybe a few other things, cost me 1,800.00 and burns 1 gallon of gas in about 10 to 12 hours


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

I've had the same 5000 watt Honda for 10 years and it's never failed to start.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

nhmaster3015 said:


> I've had the same 5000 watt Honda for 10 years and it's never failed to start.


I bet on the first pull too!:yes:


----------

